# hand splicing 16 strand rope



## JBA (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys brand new member. Looking for advice on splicing 16 strand climbing line. My rope is longer than I need and was wondering how difficult it would be to turn a piece of it into a laynard? I know they sell them and videos and a splicing kit would cost at least as much as a pretty made one from Sherrill. Am I crazy for wanting to make my own? Thanks for any advice


----------



## Customcuts (Mar 6, 2013)

*Your smart, not crazy*



JBA said:


> Hey guys brand new member. Looking for advice on splicing 16 strand climbing line. My rope is longer than I need and was wondering how difficult it would be to turn a piece of it into a laynard? I know they sell them and videos and a splicing kit would cost at least as much as a pretty made one from Sherrill. Am I crazy for wanting to make my own? Thanks for any advice





Go to New England Ropes - Home and they have all splicing instructions for all different ropes. U can get some .035 welding wire to use as a wire fid. Fold a 56" piece in half. Take the two ends and insert them into a clevis that has multiple holes in it or you can wrap it around anything that is strong enough to hold up to the pulling .....it takes some practice but its awesome when your done. I've only been splicing for about 2 and hve spliced about12 eyes now. Mostly double braid, couple 16 strands and a couple tachyon. Tachyon is by far the hardest. That being said I've knonlyw ruined 1 splice. Just take your time and follow instructions exactly as they are explained.... Good luck. Show us some pics when you get one done


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 6, 2013)

I think wespur has some slicing videos on youtube. Its not really hard to splice. I would suggust using a boat cleat as they show in the video. I use a coat hanger instead of the welding wire, but thats a good idea too.

The thing about splicing is, you better trust your splice and whipping with your life, or you better not splice!

Use the search function above, to search for splicing threads. Theres a good many of them.


----------



## JBA (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I finally got a chance to give it a try. Really took some effort but I am totally stoked at the results. Tell me what you think !!View attachment 287268


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks ok, but the picture is extremely small. Make sure you whip it. I prefer tight eyes myself.


----------



## JBA (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice tight eye on that line. I guess you make it the same exact way as the bigger eye I made ? What source are you using for the thread to whip the end? One final question, could you get a plastic rope thimble and insert it in the tight eye as its pulled together. thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 31, 2013)

JBA said:


> Very nice tight eye on that line. I guess you make it the same exact way as the bigger eye I made ? What source are you using for the thread to whip the end? One final question, could you get a plastic rope thimble and insert it in the tight eye as its pulled together. thanks for any and all advice.



Yup, you make it the same way. I got all my whipping stuff at Wes Spur. I bought a sail makers palm, needles, and wax thread. Nice thing about the wax thread is you can heat it up and the wax melts the whipping strings together.

When makine a thimble splice, I just use the thimble to measure the second mark.

Here is a pic of a flip line i made last year.


----------

